# Handheld Citrus Press ?



## Stumblinman (Oct 26, 2013)

I've used the yellow and orange citrus presses for a while now and they all suck and break after not too long. Or even on the first try if the lemon has a thick rind. And I'm tired of having to double up to get the full potential of the fruit. The only stainless ones I've run across have been way too thin. So.. is there a hand-held citrus press out there that can stand up to a restaurant ? I'd love one with a warranty. The big counter top ones are just to bulky for the 'lighter' work it would handle. (not a high volume deal i.e. not making juice outta it everyday) I've been looking real hard at the older ones that, mostly glass, are a small tabletop item but then it adds more things to be cleaned. i.e. a strainer atop the container to catch the seeds where as the handheld catch the seeds. 
Yes I know it's little things in the big picture but time means something in my kitchen and I don't have interns to do S-work for me


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 26, 2013)

I use a reamer. Way faster and durable than a press.

http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-932210/Sur+La+Table+Citrus+Reamers


----------



## Stumblinman (Oct 26, 2013)

reamer I see what you mean but I was hoping to see a press that eliminates one utensil. With the press I don't have to worry about seeds and such or running through a sieve of sorts. Sometimes I don't have access to a small sieve and just a larger chinois.


----------



## Justin0505 (Oct 26, 2013)

bought one of these 4 years ago:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BU7UCA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It's pretty heavy, but despite all those years of beating the heck out of it and even getting sent through the dishwasher a few times, it still looks the same as the day I unpacked it. 

It's big enough to handle some pretty hefty lemons and extraction is very good. Typically i cut both the tip and stem-end of the fruit off (just enough to expose a bit of flesh) then cut it in half. I press once the normal way (with the half facing up towards the plunger) and then I flip the fruit over and press it so it turns inside out. After that I usually can't extract more juice even if i were to cut it into 1/4's and squeeze by hand.


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 26, 2013)

I use one that I picked up at Paul's finest in Canada. I've been using it for 3 to 4 years without any issues.


----------



## Stumblinman (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to try the RSVP one. Paul's seems a little far for me  besides I don't use metric lemons....


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 27, 2013)

I have this. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001BHJNT0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 28, 2013)

i use a vintage one of these. it is compact not heavy and practically indestructible. And it looks cool. mine is red and chrome.


----------



## Erilyn75 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use a cheap Martha Stewart one on a daily basis and that thing has lasted about 6 years and several dishwasher runs. Albeit it's used at home, still works like a charm. I cut the ends off my lemons though. It makes it press easier and gets all the juice out.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 12, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> I use a reamer. Way faster and durable than a press.
> 
> http://www.surlatable.com/product/PRO-932210/Sur+La+Table+Citrus+Reamers




+1


----------



## Nmko (Nov 12, 2013)

+1 to the citrus reamer, i made one on a lathe in shop back at school.. still have it and it works great


----------

